
Ask HN: Best Android phone under $400? - justaguyhere
Preferably stock Android, under 400$, definitely with audio jack, and that works in US and abroad. Any suggestions?
======
Artemix
I like the Sony XPeria XA2 phone, which doesn't seem to be shipped with a
weird android version, has a lot of custom ROMs and is well-supported.

~~~
justaguyhere
how is the battery like?

------
llampx
If you would have asked me a few weeks ago I would have said a Honor 10. As of
right now it would probably have to be a Xiaomi Mi9 SE.

------
fetus8
The Pixel 3A seems like a good fit. Just picked one up and am quite impressed
with it so far.

~~~
justaguyhere
the small screen or the big one? how is the battery like?

